# ochioaso te pop de nu te vezii



## mikasa_90

Ceau _

What do ''_ochioaso te pop de nu te vezii_'' mean?

Mersi mult 
_


----------



## Blue Butterflies

It's more or less: _Hey, gorgeous, I'll kiss you until you get dizzy.

_Honestly now, that Hi5 account of yours gets visited by the most insufferable specimens. This message shows complete lack of respect. Not to mention he's writing it in the trashiest Romanian ever.


----------



## mikasa_90

I'm so sorry 

When a boy give me a pic comm, I'm happy for it but sometimes I can't understand 

what he meant.

I don't know if I can tell you these sentences'  translation.

Anyway, Thank you so much Butterflies


----------



## OldAvatar

_ochioaso _means „you, big eyes”, not necessarily _gorgeous_


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Ai dreptate, desigur, însă ochii mari sunt in general consideraţi un semn de frumuseţe, şi aşa ştiu că se foloseşte cuvântul.

Mi se părea greşit să traduc cu "ochi mari", nu ştim cum arată persoana. E mai sigur să presupui că a vrut să spună "frumoaso".

DEX Online: *OCHIOS / OCHIOASĂ
*1) (_despre persoane_) Care are ochi mari şi frumoşi; cu ochi mari şi frumoşi.
2) Care are înfăţişare plăcută; arătos; chipeş; aspectuos.


P.S. Cu mare plăcere, Mikasa


----------

